# can EUS 43259 be coded with 43239 Upper endoscopy with biopsy



## ncantello (Nov 19, 2008)

Physician used eus to reveal multiple echogenic foci within the bile ductc/w stones.  The bile duct was dilated .  He also did cold forceps biopsies in the mucosa of the antrum.


----------



## Shaheedahp (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes this could definitely be billed. Just make sure you use mod-59 on the biopsy code.

ex. 574.50,576.8 43259
     537.89 42339-59
Just make sure you tie the correct dx's codes with the correct CPT codes.


----------



## ncantello (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

